# برنامج الحقيقة يكشف حقيقة تغيير المسلمات لدينهن



## دانى (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*وائل الأبراشي يكشف مع أسماء حقيقة إيمانها الحقيقى بالمسيحية دون أى اغراءات 
أسماء تقول: اعتنقت المسيحية دون ضغط زواجي من مسيحي، وهربت خوفاً من القتل.
نجيب جبرائيل: القانون لا يجرم التبشير الديني السلمي.
جمال أسعد يعلن إفلاسه الفكري بعد حديث الفتاة ويوزع اتهامات جزافية *
*http://www.copts-united.com/C_U/Cop.../00-2006/11-2006/ElHakika_Dream2_4Oct2006.htm*

*اذيع امس الساعة الثامنة بتوقيت القاهرة حلقة بين وائل الابراشي المذيع بقناة دريم 2 و المتنصرة اسماء محمد الخولي و قد سمعت انه اعطاها الفرصة للتكلم بحرية . 
فهل يوجد احد قد شاهد هذا البرنامج 
سوف يعاد اليوم الاحد الساعة الرابعة بتوقيت القاهرة علي دريم 2 مرة اخري . 
ارجو من الجميع مشاهدة ممتعة . *


----------



## دانى (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*رابط التحميل المباشر
**http://www.copts-united.com/C_U/Copt...2_4Oct2006.wmv*
*الحجم : 19.34 MB
كما أن أسماء تحدثت مع وائل الإبراشى بعد البرنامج وطلبت تسجيل حلقات أخرى منها حق المتنصرين فى إستخراج بطاقات شخصية تحمل فى خانة الديانة مسيحى

كما أنها أبدت إستعدادها للتسجيل مع أبونا زكريا بطرس على قناة الحياة، كما أبدى أيضا أبونا زكريا إستعداده للتسجيل مع وائل الإبراشى*


----------



## Michael (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*واو 

فعلا تم الامر بسرعة


ربنا يبارككم

وبالفعل التسجيلات موجودة بالصفحة الاولى بموقع الكلمة*


----------



## ارووجة (6 نوفمبر 2006)

يسلم ايديك  على الموضوع

ربنا يباااركك اخي


----------



## stan55 (5 يناير 2007)

يسلم ايديك على الموضوع


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 يناير 2007)

_روووووووووووعه تسلم ايدك يا دانى​_


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 يناير 2007)

فعلا برنامج جريئ بس انا مش عارف ليه المسلمين مصرين انه كل واحدة مسلمة بتتنصر معناها انه في جماعة تبشيرية اجبروها على هذا :dntknw:


----------



## king (15 يناير 2007)

" وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم ربنا يسوع المسيح يكون معانا وينصرنا دايما على كل من يضهدونا


----------



## maria123 (6 فبراير 2007)

يسلم ايديك على الموضوع


----------



## basem shweke (12 فبراير 2007)

الاواراق بتقول والاثباتات ايظا بتقول انها
مجنووووووووووووووووووووووووووونه 
هنيا لكم المجانين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
السلام ختام


----------



## دانى (12 فبراير 2007)

basem shweke قال:


> الاواراق بتقول والاثباتات ايظا بتقول انها
> مجنووووووووووووووووووووووووووونه
> هنيا لكم المجانين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> السلام ختام


المشكلة عندكم ان كل الناس مجانين الا المسلمين

واسهل حاجة تتحججة بيها مسالة الجنون .........

بدليل الشاب الى اقتحم كنائس الاسكندرية ...........مجنون

اسماء الى فضحاكم مجنونة اصلى عضتها قطة وهى صغيرة.........

ربنا ينور عقلكم ويعرفكم طريق اللة الحقيقى

انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة


----------



## القصاع 71 (12 فبراير 2007)

برنامج جميل شكرا لكم والرب يهدي الجميع

شباب وصبايا بمنتدى اسلامي شاهدت نقلا عن موقع اسباني تصويت لاكثر شخصيه مؤثره 
وبينها المسيح ارجوا ان تصوتوا هذا هو الرابط:

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate/2007/01/689/prevotaciones689.html


----------



## lovebjw (12 فبراير 2007)

طالما ان هى اتنصر لازم الاوراق تقول ان هى مجنونة 
وكمان ممكن الاوراق تقول ان هى مقتولة وشهيدة اهم حاجة ان الاوراق ماتقولش ان هى عاقلة عشان محدش ياخدها قدوة  ويتنصر
واستاذى باسم شوقى برضو فاكر حضرتك 
لم واحد دخل فى كنيسة ماجرجس وضرب واحدة بالسكينة 
برضو الاوراق قالت عليه مختل عقليا 
حضرتك متخيل ان الاوراق شى صعبا اللعب فيه مع ان دى اسهل طريقة فى ايد امن الدولة 
بس على العموم الموضوع جامد وربنا يباركك يادانى بجد


----------



## basem shweke (13 فبراير 2007)

لا والله اني مع الحق 
ابوها بيقول والاوراق بتقول 
ما دخلش الاسلام
السلام ختام


----------



## basem shweke (13 فبراير 2007)

والله انتوا بتقولوا في كل موضوع 
يترح الاثباتات معك حق 
انا انقلكم ما سمعت من البرنامج
ولعلك تذكر اني قلت لك في الماضي
انو كلامك فيه منطق ومن السهل التزوير
ويمكن ابوها  قال الكلام ده 
على شان الناس من يدري والله اعلم
اني لا اقبل ان تذهب امرءه مسلمه ان تدور 
على ابنتها الي اتنصرة دول اهلها الي ربوها
وايضا لا اقبل امرءه مسيحيه ان تدور على ابنتها 
الى اسلمت  ما ذنب الاهل والله حرام
لما شاهت ام المسيحيتين الي اسلموا 
على شاشة العربيه اقسم اني تاثرة باالام
ونفس الشئ مع ابو البنت الي اتنصرة
ما ذنب الاهل والله حرام
السلام ختام


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2007)

برنامج صريح جدا وجاب كتير من القصص دى:yaka:


----------



## candy shop (28 فبراير 2007)

برنامج الحقيقه انا بشوفه على طول بس نفسى تشوفوا الحلقه الجايه تابع للحلقه اللى فاتت بتاعه مايك وليم وجبان اسعد وشوفه رده ازاى مستحيل يكون مسيحى واعرف ردكوا عليه لو سمحتوا يوم السبت الساعه 8 على دريم ويعاد الساعه 4 يوم الاحد معلش انا طولت عليكوا لان دمى محروق


----------

